# Pinning Injection Site (Glutes)



## Shane1974 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok....new guy here...getting ready for first pinning. I have heard upper outer quad (of glute), or more on the outside. What do you bros think?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

You tube has some good video's on it. Just search IM injections. Just stay high and right. VG injects are good too. Pecs are good, kinda scary at first but once you do it it's fine. And my new favorite is test with sub q injection. Although I wouldn't inject much but I shoot prop everyday so it's not much oil.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2012)

yes, upper and outer part of glute is where I pin, no issues


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 21, 2012)

Jenner said:


> yes, upper and outer part of glute is where I pin, no issues



Will you make a video of where to pin on the glutes? Pretty please...>


----------



## Georgia (Jun 21, 2012)

I was scared to death to pin anything but glutes. Pinned them but it is a PAIN IN THE ASS (literally) trying to pin them. It is smooth & painless...just a little prick. Then I went to shoulders with a backloaded slin-pin...wish I would've went there first. Easier and none of the awkwardness that comes with trying to twist around like on glutes. Smooth & painless in the shoulder also. Just a little prick (sometimes)


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

Quit talking about your little prick. Jenner's here. We don't want her to leave.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2012)

I have troubles maneuvering to pin in my glutes so I always hit my quads (5 days a week)  You run a risk of hitting something there but I never do.  If this is your first cycle it is gonna be painful for the first week or so cause of vag muscle yotube has some good vids but I think high and on the sides works just fine for quads just aspirate every time and if your leg starts to jump and dance pull out and find new spot


----------



## conan (Jun 21, 2012)

Like everyone else I have a love hate relationship with glute shots.  Such a pain to do, but the least pain when injecting.  I usually alternate between quads, left shoulder (cant hit the right shoulder because shooting with my left hand makes me feel retarded).  Chest is cool because its the most comfortable to do, no awkward positioning... Although it can be rather painful.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't reach around to hit my glutes anymore. Quality problem lol if I do glutes it's VG. Painless as fuck. I love chest and sub q tho too. My shoulders don't like anything in em even 35ml of prop


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 21, 2012)

What length slin pins are you using for shoulders?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

1". They hate em bro. I'd rather shoot my traps or calves. I've got enough pin sites I stay away from delts. Actually tried delts again 2 days ago and my shit still hurts.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 21, 2012)

Just use a .5"-1" slin pin for shoulders. Painless.

And whether Jenner leaves or not does not depend on how big or little my prick is


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 21, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> You tube has some good video's on it. Just search IM injections. Just stay high and right. VG injects are good too. Pecs are good, kinda scary at first but once you do it it's fine. And my new favorite is test with sub q injection. Although I wouldn't inject much but I shoot prop everyday so it's not much oil.



Youtube was helpful. I also found a site that is helpful.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2012)

stevenmd said:


> Will you make a video of where to pin on the glutes? Pretty please...>



LOL, maybe...after I make a video on proper form for one legged push-ups! 



coltmc4545 said:


> Quit talking about your little prick. Jenner's here. We don't want her to leave.



Will take more than little prick talk to scare me away hahahaha


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glutes suck for me.    Days of pain.   I'm a quads guy.


----------



## Smitherine (Jun 28, 2012)

Talk your chick into doing it.  I had mine done for the 1st time last week.  Completely painless.  It's money.  But when your looking at that 1.5" needle I remember thinking "Fuck does it really need to be that long"  But you'll be fine best spot IMO


----------



## Spear (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a thread where I show the ventrualglute injection site. I love it.


----------

